# Echec de l'installation de Boot Camp



## Ouss.e (15 Décembre 2018)

Re bonjour à tous,

Durant l'installation de Boot Camp, ce message apparaît : "Echec de l'installation de Boot Camp. Une Erreur s'est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d'installation de Windows."

Ensuite, la fenêtre Assistant Boot Camp m'indique : Patientez le temps qu'Assistant Boot Camp supprimer les partitions qu'il a crées"

J'ai attendu 30min, toujours pareil, alors j'ai fermé la fenêtre.

J'ai téléchargé l'iso de windows 10 depuis le site de microsoft.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         42.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                200.7 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +42.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              26.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.0 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS UNTITLED                8.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3
```


Ensuite j'ai ouvert l'assistant Boot Camp et j'ai le même message d'erreur que sur le post précédent : "Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné ni restauré en une seule partition."


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2018)

Ah oui tu as déjà fait un message ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/prob...ion-de-la-partition-boot-camp-windows.1311401 ...et tu aurais pu y rester.

Et au lu du résultat de diskutil list, je t'arrête tout de suite, tu n'y arriveras pas. Pourquoi ? Parce que tu utilises ce fichier .iso...


Ouss.e a dit:


> /dev/disk3 (disk image):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3


...qui n'est pas compatible. Donc non, tu n'as pas téléchargé le fichier officiel qu'il faut utiliser et à télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et ce fichier...




...ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*. Il ne faut pas utiliser le fichier du mois d'octobre 2018 qui pose encore problème.

Et tu es sûr qu'une partition de 200 Go soit nécessaire pour Windows ? Attention, car par la suite tu ne pourras pas modifier cette taille et surtout en cas avec utilitaire de disque. Le seul logiciel le permettant est payant et c'est *Camptune* de chez Paragon. Et non, il n'y a aucun logiciel gratuit.

Il est de bon ton de donner un maximum d'informations, modèle exact de Mac, son année, taille écran, la version de Windows qui sera installée et de sa provenance. Le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp devient de plus en plus pointilleux... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...mais si on respecte les conditions, il n'y aura aucun problème. Pour le cas où, un peu de lecture...https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


----------



## Ouss.e (15 Décembre 2018)

Je refait un bootcamp avec l'iso du mois d'avril. J'ai utilisé l'iso du mois d'octobre effectivement. Oui j'ai besoin des 200gb, je n'utilise pas High sierra, seulement Windows au quotidien.


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2018)

Ouss.e a dit:


> Je refait un bootcamp avec l'iso du mois d'avril. J'ai utilisé l'iso du mois d'octobre effectivement. Oui j'ai besoin des 200gb, je n'utilise pas High sierra, seulement Windows au quotidien.


Et ça confirme encore une fois que Microsoft persiste et signe en ne retirant pas son fichier qui a bien un bug et on se retourne contre Apple qui n'y est pour rien ! 

Par contre, ça t'aurait couté moins cher d'acheter un PC portable à 400 €.


----------

